#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-27
<ibeardslee> being on the NZOSS council means I probably should be following it
<snail> anyone know of any local companies willing who'll sell us a chat widget for interacting with students? maybe even a standards based one?
<ibeardslee> you mean like irc?
<ibeardslee> jabber?
<ibeardslee>  xmpp?
<ajmitch> I'm guessing by widget, you want something you can use on a website?
<snail> yep, video if you want to charge us lots of money
<snail> yep
<ibeardslee> ahh
<ibeardslee> http://www.plupper.com/
<ibeardslee> that sort of thing?
<snail> yep, that looks good
<ibeardslee> not local though
<snail> mōrena
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: does catalyst no longer host the nz kernel mirror?
<ibeardslee> as far as I know it does
<ajmitch> http://www.kernel.org/mirrors/countries/html/NZ.html
<ajmitch> it's some romanian host now...
<ajmitch> slightly odd, no?
<ajmitch> http://ftp.catalyst.net.nz/ just has broken links
<ibeardslee> according to one of the guys yesterday it was fixed yesterday .. script was looking to the wrong place
<ajmitch> must be taking awhile to get updated then
<ibeardslee> timClicks: re ubuntu with 1GHz and 1GB .. ouch unless you were doig little
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-28
<timClicks> ibeardslee, hrm that's what I thought
<timClicks> was considering this http://www.bondandbond.co.nz/shop/computers/portable/netbooks/toshiba-nb550-00h-brown-netbook/prod110253.html
<ibeardslee> the HP510x are pretty good .. give them a boost to the 2GB though
<ibeardslee> Toshiba won't sell laptops with Windows
<mwhudson> at least it's not an atom
 * ibeardslee elimintates them based on that
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: i think you have a sense inversion there?
<chilts> ibeardslee: /with/without/ ?
<ibeardslee> Radeon graphics .. not much luck with that and Ubuntu
<ibeardslee> err yes
<ibeardslee> Toshiba won't sell laptops without Windows
<lifeless> ibeardslee: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Toshiba
<ibeardslee> timClicks: Ascent will sell the 510x without windows, with 2GB, a SSD .. and 3G
<timClicks> hrm
<timClicks> good to know
<timClicks> thanks
<lifeless> ibeardslee: not saying I like toshiba, but they will sell Ubuntu machines ;)
<ibeardslee> lifeless: I suppose I should clarify .. Toshiba (in NZ) told me a while back that they would not sell laptops without Windows
<ibeardslee> just because it is certified to work with something, doesn't mean they'll sell it locally with it
<lifeless> ibeardslee: well that sucks
<ibeardslee> I would be using Toshiba if they would sell laptops without Windows
<lifeless> ibeardslee: it might be worth asking about those specific models - we don't certify stuff like this without the OEM wanting us to :)
 * ibeardslee is undecided on the 'political' implications of that
<ibeardslee> on one hand it has been an effort to get HP to the point they will sell HP laptops and desktops without Windows licences
<ibeardslee> aiming to get to the point where they actually have them in stock locally
<lifeless> ibeardslee: do you do the 'gimme my windows refund' dance?
<ibeardslee> if those "legacy os free" machines is split between two brands .. there'll be less inclination to stock
<ibeardslee> lifeless: no, I do the I want this without paying for the windows licence dance
<lifeless> yeah, I meant if/when that fails
<ibeardslee> and we are at that point with HP in NZ
<lifeless> cool
<ajmitch> what HP models can be sold without windows at the moment?
<ibeardslee> they say the business and corporate models
<ibeardslee> not the 'home user' models
<ajmitch> that generally makes sense
<ibeardslee> actually the business and corporate models that come with Windows 7 Professional
<ibeardslee>  .. although the HP 510x seems to be an exception there
<ibeardslee> the ascent website says "applicable to most, but not all commercial models"
<ibeardslee> hmm just rereading and just in case it needs clarification ... the "we are at that point with HP in NZ" is about "without paying for the windows licence dance"
<ibeardslee> sadly not the "in stock" .. they are generally still 2-3weeks leadtime
<ajmitch> I wonder how many people have requested a model without windows though
<ajmitch> probably not enough to keep any in stock
<ibeardslee> no .. but I think that is jsut a bit more word of mouth and advertising away
<ibeardslee> and getting geek FOSS fanatics to buy HP rather than other machines with the legacy os
<hads> I'm a little torn about laptops, I can't seem to bring myself to buy one without a trackpoint.
<ibeardslee> the elitebooks seem to have them .. but they are the pricier models
 * ajmitch still wants a laptop with an SSD
<ajmitch> of course I'd have to justify spending that much money, which is hard :)
<hads> ibeardslee: Cool, didn't realise HP did any. I'll have to look at them next time I'm in the market.
<hads> ajmitch: You wouldn't regret it.
<ajmitch> hads: I wouldn't, my bank account may
<ajmitch> the laptop I'm using is less than 2 years old
<hads> I bought my latest thinkpad with a HDD and replaced it with SSD myself because you never know what they are going to give you from factory.
<ajmitch> I have too much on the hard drive to do that at the moment
<hads> Just about to say that... probably be different if you needed storage but I didn't so can get the smallest for not much $
<ajmitch> ~/.Virtualbox alone is 75GB
<hads> Ouch
<ajmitch> what I should do if I want to get rid of windows altogether is remove one of the 2 hard drives & replace it with an SSD
<hads> Mine is 3.3G
<hads> (VirtualBox)
<ajmitch> right, I tend to have a bit more in there, like multiple ubuntu releases, debian, windows 7
<ibeardslee> I run kvm on workstations, the netbook just isn't up to virtual machines
<hads> Windows 7 would take up half of that :)
<ajmitch> only 17GB :)
<ajmitch> the largest is debian unstable, I do a bit of package building there
<mwhudson> hads: new thinkpads come with intel ssds
 * mwhudson is obscenely happy with his x220, but it was the opposite of cheap
<ajmitch> eye-wateringly expensive?
<hads> mwhudson: Cool. Not sure what they came with when I bought mine - T400
<mwhudson> i guess no, just expensive :)
<mwhudson> hads: yeah, apparently they used to not be so great
<hads> I wanted to use something I had read reviews on but Intel would be fine.
<mwhudson> exactly, i don't think they're top of the line drives now, but they're close enough to avoid the faff of the diy approach
<lifeless> ajmitch: you can drop an SSD into your existing laptop
<ajmitch> lifeless: right, at the moment I just have too much space wasted
<mwhudson> i guess with usb3 and maybe thunderbolt using an external drive won't imply massive pain for too much longer
<lifeless> mwhudson: thunderbolt ?
<mwhudson> on and pci-e i guess
<mwhudson> lifeless: new name for light peak
<lifeless> oh shiny
<lifeless> hmm macbook pros have it
<mwhudson> lifeless: yeah, dunno if anything else is going to support them
<lifeless> well, everyone that can will I guess
<lifeless> is it finalised as a standard yet ?
<mwhudson> there seems to be a bit of a hdmi/displayport/thunderbolt/usb3 mess going on at the moment
<mwhudson> (not all mutually overlapping of course)
<mwhudson> does anyone actually use esata?
<ibeardslee> have you seen the disks for the macbook air?
<lifeless> mwhudson: I've got an esata caddy around
<hads> There's a Seagate hybrid drive around I think
<hads> http://www.anandtech.com/show/3734/seagates-momentus-xt-review-finally-a-good-hybrid-hdd
<lifeless> http://www.intel.com/technology/io/thunderbolt/index.htm
<lifeless> mwhudson: 'Compatible with existing DisplayPort devices'
<mwhudson> lifeless: yeah
<ajmitch> hads: that could be quite fast for some workloads
<lifeless> greaky
<lifeless> *freaky* - it exports pcei
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> pcie
<hads> ajmitch: I can get that for $150 ex for you
<ajmitch> for what size drive?
<hads> 500GB
<ajmitch> quite tempting
<lifeless> hads: you work at a computer reseller?
<hads> lifeless: I run an online store so have access to most of the distributors in NZ.
<lifeless> hads: nice!
<hads> Happy to get things for anyone here
<lifeless> hads: whats your url?
<ajmitch> hads: still considering whether I should get that alix board, though I have a bit less need for it now
<ajmitch> lifeless: nicegear.co.nz
<lifeless> cool, thanks
 * mwhudson suddenly thinks about routers
 * ajmitch ended up getting a draytek vigor dsl modem, it seems to be working fairly well
<hads> Sorry, making lunch for the little fella.
<mwhudson> yeah, i don't need a modem though, am on telstraclear
<mwhudson> in fact i have a netgear modem i need to trademe
<ajmitch> UP Speed:997161     Down Speed:20118133   SNR Margin:13  Loop Att.:8
<ajmitch> the fun of living near the exchange
<ajmitch> & I like having a dsl modem that's accessible over the LAN with telnet
<ibeardslee> so the most infuriating thing about installing Windows (after installing windows) is that the window control buttons are over at the top right
<mwhudson> it's funny not using windows for so long
<mwhudson> when you read things like "this laptop boots fast, it boots win7 in just 45 seconds"
<ibeardslee> I blame an encrypted /home for my netbook being slow to get going
<ajmitch> 45 seconds still seems a lot faster than my laptop booting, I'm sure
<hads> I have encrypted home on tihs laptop, boot time is around 10 seconds :)
<ajmitch> I also tend to suspend my laptop rather than shut it down
<ojwb> restoring from suspend doesn't seem to have improved as much as startup from cold sadly
<ojwb> perhaps I have too much stuff running - I've noticed it seems better if I take the time to close down excess stuff first
<lifeless> what I really want is a DSL card for my mini-itx, so I can piss off the cisco adsl modem and use something with grunt
<lifeless> its presumably possible, I just haven't dug into it - that and needing to run a pppoa stack
<lifeless> ojwb: restoring from hibernate you mean ?
<ojwb> lifeless: oh, yes
 * mwhudson has horrific flashbacks to tryiing to get internet to work in mooloolaba
<lifeless> ojwb: so yeah, hibernate is much harder than clean boot
 * ojwb has a feeling it just returns with pretty much an "all swapped out" state
<ojwb> and then stuff fights to get swapped back in
<ajmitch> lifeless: the modem I bought has pppoa->pppoe bridging, so you can run a pppoe client on something with more grunt
<ojwb> it certainly seems a lot slower than just loading the used memory amount of data should
<ajmitch> ojwb: resuming from suspend on my laptop can be horribly slow at times
<ajmitch> I don't even try & resume from hibernate
<ibeardslee> my problem with suspend is that sometimes the ethernet doesn't come back
<ajmitch> unfortunately hardware support on linux can still be a bit spotty
<ibeardslee> although I need to do some tests again .. I don't think the Atom does hyperthreading
<ibeardslee> disabled that in the BIOS and it has behaved a bit better (I think)
 * ojwb doesn't really like hibernation to be russian roulette
<ojwb> if I was prepared to loose all the state, I'd just shut down
<lifeless> ojwb: thats precisely whats happening:
<ojwb> lifeless: yeah, my guess is it was the obvious way to implement it
<lifeless> ojwb: all clean pages are discarded, all dirty pages are swapped out, and normally unswappable stuff is special cased a little
<ojwb> lifeless: do you know if anyone's tried just getting paged-in stuff saved out as a linear(ish) chunk, then reloading that upon resume?
<lifeless> so the swsus2 project worked on performance
<ojwb> last time I looked, that didn't seem to be making rapid progress
<lifeless> they compress pages, try to minimise the during-hibernate data structures etc
<lifeless> even if you ignore hardware support issues
<lifeless> hibernate is always going to be more work than shutdown + boot
<lifeless> (because it discards your current state)
<ojwb> http://lwn.net/Articles/113555/ - so they were struggling to merge it in dec 2004...
<ojwb> yeah, I realise there's a lot more data to load
 * ibeardslee waits patiently for coreboot
<hads> Interesting; http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/06/28/pam-face-authentication/
 * ojwb wonders if it can tell the difference between you and a photo of you
<ajmitch> like fingerprint scanners on laptops can be easily misled?
<ojwb> by cutting off someone's finger?
<ajmitch> no, with gummy bears :)
<ajmitch> I think it was because there were an awful lot of fingerprints on the laptop case, so getting one for the scanner wasn't very hard
<ojwb> oh yes, I remember reading that now
<chilts> heh, that's pretty funny
<chilts> fingerprints everywhere
<ojwb> I guess the answer is to use your toe on the fingerprint scanner
<ojwb> unless you walk over your laptop barefoot a lot
<ibeardslee> you could .. .. nah let's not go there
<ojwb> ibeardslee: I cleaned it up from my original idea...
<ajmitch> probably a good thing
<ojwb> perhaps by "smile to log on" it means it checks for the motion from not smiling to smiling
<ojwb> rather than just recognising you smiling
<ojwb> sadly their wiki redirects to a broken URL
<ajmitch> that'd be more secure than a static image
<ojwb> and the contact link just seems to load forever
<ojwb> i rather lost enthusiasm for trying to report broken websites some time ago anyway
<chilts> ojwb: not sure I ever did, unless it's a friend of mine I usually just don't bother
<snail> co-worker learn sh scripting choose 'PATH' as a variable name for the working directory
<ajmitch> that doesn't quite make sense
<ojwb> I'd suggest using lower case for your own variables in shell scripts
<lifeless> hads: how long does it take something to freight from akl to chch ?
<lifeless> hads: [if you happen to know, if you don't thats fine]
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> good morning to each and every one of you
<ajmitch> a rather bright, sunny morning at the moment
<ajmitch> sun just risinhg over the hill & shining on my laptop screen
<chilts> how annoying! :)
<chilts> it's alright here, apart from the wind and cold ... and dark clouds to the north
<chilts> otherwise just beeeeaaaaudiful
<ajmitch> no clouds in sight down here, or wind at the moment
<chilts> and the heavens open
<ajmitch> move to dunedin
<ibeardslee> for some reason I have in my mind that I am probably heading down to Dunedin at some stage this year .. damned if I can remember why
<ajmitch> it's not for sports or something related?
<ibeardslee> oh .. hang on
<ibeardslee> a Tairabunkai seminar
<ibeardslee> 12/13 Nov
<ajmitch> vaguely sports-related, I guess :)
<ajmitch> where's that going to be?
<ibeardslee> Probably at the Goju Ryu dojo
<ibeardslee> 225 Main South Road, Green Island
<ajmitch> ok, not so close to where I am
<ajmitch> if I remember, then we may be able to meet up at some point that weekend
<ibeardslee> I'll probably arrange to try and head down on the Friday to catch up with people down that way
<ibeardslee> but that's Nov so still a few months away .. although will probably coming barrelling towards me as the year disappears
<ajmitch> I'll probably be up in wellington for kiwi pycon in august
<ajmitch> along with a few other people from here
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> mornings
<snail> mōrena koutou
<chilts> ibeardslee: were you in work when you said morning, or still at home? that was pretty early!
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> at work
<ibeardslee> earlier mornings mean less travel time
<ibeardslee> and (in theory) an earlier leaving time
<chilts> yeah, in theory :)
<ibeardslee> partly why I've arranged the personal trainer sessions at the gym for 5pm
<ibeardslee> forces some theory to be practice
<chilts> yeah true ... how are the sessions going?
<chilts> are they expensive?
<ibeardslee> sessions are mostly good as long as I don't dwell on what I used to be able to do
<ibeardslee> just doing 1/2 hour sessions twice a week .. I think they are about $35 a session .. plus about $16 a week for the gym
<ibeardslee> I have a free week voucher for CityFitness if you want it
<chilts> $16 isn't bad, I've seen gyms up to $30
<chilts> nah, I used to be in a gym, but never used it
<chilts> not my thing, was just curious
<ajmitch> I ought to go to the gym
<chilts> did it for 6 months, the first 3 were ok, then I didn't really go
<ajmitch> there's one that's about 1 minute walk from where I live
<ibeardslee> that's the hard part .. keeping it up
<chilts> so that proved to me what I thought I knew, that I'm not a gym person :)
<chilts> ajmitch: drive there, it'll be quicker!!! :D
<ajmitch> I don't think I'd be a gym person either, so it'd end up costing me a bit :)
<ojwb> ajmitch: just run to a gym further way and back
<ojwb> no need to actually join it
<ajmitch> I probably need to run up mt cargill & back
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> Morning
<ibeardslee> the gym is handy when the weather is cold and wet
<ajmitch> but it's never cold & wet in dunedin
<ibeardslee> riight
<snail> anyone know about twitter tools on ubuntu? I want to grind a work up and post it as tweets every X minutes. I can grind up the work fine, just looking for a tool to post the tweets...
<snail> RE fitness stuff, I'm hearing that some people are liking the XBox  Kinect for workouts
<ibeardslee> python-twitter
<ibeardslee> libnet-twitter-perl
<ibeardslee> ^^ I'd probably start looking at the perl one
#ubuntu-nz 2011-06-30
<chilts> if anyone wants an invite to Google+, let me know
<ajmitch> sure
<chilts> wanna give me your gmail, or indeed any email address?
<ajmitch> ajmitch@gmail.com, funnily enough :)
<chilts> NOWAI!
<chilts> :)
<ajmitch> yeah I know, pretty tricky there
<chilts> should be on it's way
<ajmitch> thanks
 * ibeardslee already has one .. wondering about the evilness of it all
<ajmitch> oh it's probably very evil
<ajmitch> it's google, after all
<ajmitch> yeah, looks evil enough, you get to the step of "Don't join Google+", or "Join Google+ with PicasaWeb"
<ibeardslee> yeah
<chilts> they don't share photos by default, so how is that any different to just being able to upload photos to a social networking site?
<ibeardslee> I was actually suprised that I had a Picasa account
<ajmitch> chilts: it may just be the wording of it
<ibeardslee> the reinstall of my nook color made the connections
<chilts> yeah, I think it's just the wording ... not sure why they'd even ask
<ibeardslee> At one stage I thought the idea of one account to bind them all was a good idea. But now that account is in the hands of someone else .. not so sure any more.
<chilts> I mean, it pulled in _everyone_ I've ever emailed from Gmail, so they ask to link to Picasa, but not to plunder Gmail
<chilts> it's kinda strange
<ojwb> might just depends what the T&C you've already agreed to for gmail and for picasa say
<ibeardslee> an identity crisis Atamira?
<Atamira> heh...
<Atamira> stupid external hdd freezes my system when i remove it
<Atamira> even using the safe remove option
<Atamira> so its a harsh reboot issue
<Atamira> i really need more ram for this machine
<ajmitch> ah, xkcd, ever so accurate :)
<chilts> yeah, it's a good one
<chilts> my 'Hangout' webcam just worked (yet I've never been able to get the one my laptop to work in the past)
<chilts> that's pretty good going
 * ojwb isn't sure he wants to see a 'hangout' webcam
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> Morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> fatmorning
<Atamira> oops
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-07-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Morning
<chilts> mornings
<hads> Chilly
<chilts> heh, I haven't been called Chilly for ages, it's usually chilts but I'll still respond :)
<ibeardslee> not as cold as it was last week
<hads> Probably the best frost we've had here this morning
<ibeardslee> and although hardly noticeable .. we are on the up side again .. days getting longer
<ajmitch> yay
<ajmitch> though it doesn't feel like we've had much of winter yet
<ibeardslee> true .. it seems winter really starts once the days get longer
<ajmitch> a few frosts down here & that's about it
<ibeardslee> but I also did see something about a mild winter this year
<hads> Hmm, my fonts in Chromium are all weird this morning.
<ibeardslee> http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-post/news/5216653/Sorry-skiers-winter-outlook-mild
<ajmitch> not just sorry to skiers, but quite a few businesses in queenstown & other skiiing centres
<hads> The ones who were already struggling.
<hads> Actual
<hads> -1.5°C
<hads> Feels like -4°c
<ajmitch> right, since quite a few tourists fly into christchurch & go from there
<ibeardslee> those that 'survive' over the summer break and then get hammered by bad weather
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> it was pretty cold at the hut i was at in the tararuas on sunday morning :)
<ibeardslee> which hut?
<mwhudson> mitre flats
<Atamira> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yes, that's a nice one for sitting in a valley that collects the cold
<mwhudson> was very pretty though, and it cleared before we went to bed so we could see the stars
<ibeardslee> nice .. of course seeing the stars means that the morning will be a bit frostier
<hads> Damn. Left a console.log statement in some JS last night. Breaking things for lots% of people that don't use Chrome/Safari or have Firebug installed.
<snail> mōrena koutou
<chilts> hads: I've seen people set console.log to function() {} (if it doesn't already exist), so that it'll never kill IE
<chilts> (even though you'd probably remove those console.log() statements anyway)
<chilts> it one line: if (typeof console == "undefined") var console = { log: function() {} }; // or something similar
<hads> Thanks, I do recall seeing that somewhere also. Probably a good safegaurd against late Sunday evening code pushes.
<chilts> yeah, I don't use it yet, but as the first line of the first of your own scripts, it seems like a half-decent idea
<chilts> it's kinda like a protection thing, even though you know you're meant to remove all references to it :)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-25
<ibeardslee> gah .. only got the 32bit CD https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=976
<kcj> :(
<ibeardslee> was gonna grab a solid stock of them for work
<ojwb> odd that a 20 pack cost (slightly) more than 2 10 packs
<ibeardslee> heh .. yeah I did that experiment as well
<Atamira> ooh.i like the kubuntu pens
<Atamira> pretty
 * Envy0pla tips hat to stuartyeates
<stuartyeates> hi
<stuartyeates> now i'm curious...
<Envy0pla> <-- Fellow librarian :D
<stuartyeates> oh, ok
<stuartyeates> you know that I'm usually known on IRC as 'snail', right? I'm here pretty much 24/7
<Envy0pla> Oh,  no I didnt lol  \
<Envy0pla> Don't peek at people's whois stuff feels rude :p
<Envy0pla> Are you coming to Nethui?
<stuartyeates> stuartyeates is me at home, snail is me at work
<stuartyeates> probably not
<Envy0pla> Work PC lets you on IRC?
<stuartyeates> it's certainly not on my radar
<stuartyeates> Work PC lets me IRC based on suitable excuses now grandfathered into system
<stuartyeates> before we started construction work, my work PC used to be stable, now not so much
<Envy0pla> lol
<Envy0pla> Last year Lawrence Lessig spoke, it was great! Its just a really excellent excuse to let your inner geek out lol
<Envy0pla> @ Nethui that is
<stuartyeates> i'm aiming for a trip to oxford instead
<Envy0pla> I just saw on twitter David Lane will be there,  that should be fun!
<stuartyeates> I'm on the TEI Technical Council and we have a face-to-face
<Envy0pla> I guess thats more exotic then Auckland......  :p
<stuartyeates> which reminds me I have some stuff to do for them...
<Envy0pla> *waves*
<Envy0pla> Yes,  I should be figuring out why the trw listserv randomly dropped lots of subs this afternoon >.<
<hads> morning
<Envy0pla> :)  Evening\
<stuartyeates> eveing
<stuartyeates> evening even
<Envy0pla> I remember in the olden days there used to be a script that auto joined you to channels >.<  I cannot for the life of me find it now
<stuartyeates> Envy0pla: there were no good old days, only early onset dementia; but don't worry soon you'll forget that too...
<thomi> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<lifeless> morning
<hads> morning
<snail> anyone else seeing issues connecting to  http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com using apt-get?
<ajmitch> that's on citylink, are you seeing the NZ or the US mirror of it?
<snail> root@rb-806-02-c:~# host nz.archive.ubuntu.com
<snail> nz.archive.ubuntu.com is an alias for ubuntu.citylink.co.nz.
<snail> ubuntu.citylink.co.nz has address 202.7.6.10
<ajmitch> right, but unless you use traceroute/mtr, you don't know which one it is
<kcj> Morning.
<ajmitch> it's 25ms away on snap DSL, but about 200ms away on telecom
<ojwb> morning
<snail> ajmitch: i'm behind a fascist firewall and can't run traceroute
<ojwb> what about ping?
<snail> nope
<ojwb> time wget <some small file> ?
<snail> i know what the problem is. it's changed IP and is no longer visible through the fascist firewall...
<Atamira> morning
<hads> If you're on Telecom the au archive is closer :)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-26
<ajmitch> mirror.ihug.co.nz might still work if it's not ~weeks behind again
<hads> I gave up a while back.
<ibeardslee> if you are on telstraclear the au archive is closer
 * ajmitch uses the university of canterbury mirror when at home, since I'm on snap
<ibeardslee> I often use the work mirror, because it goes through telstraclear to fx to catalyst
<ibeardslee> at home anyway .. I use the work mirror at work ;)
<ibeardsl1e> morning
<Atamira> MORNING
<Atamira> oops
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-27
<hads> morning
<thomi> morning
<snail> mōrena
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> damp morning
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-28
 * ojwb stumbles over a (dead) link to http://ajmitch.linuxworks.co.nz/.
<ajmitch> ojwb: where?
<ojwb> ermm
<ojwb> ajmitch: http://www.gnu.org/software/dotgnu/irc.html
<ajmitch> that's amusingly old
<ojwb> dotgnu doesn't seem terribly alive
<ajmitch> no, it's not
<ojwb> the mailing list archives are amusing - everytime someone asks if the project is alive, one guy replies saying "no, use mono" and another replies saying it is alive
<ajmitch> the corpse is still warm, honest!
<ajmitch> morning
<thomi> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> reboot
<mwhudson> http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/industries/7191894/Cost-inhibits-broadband-uptake
<mwhudson> no, really?
<ojwb> and the 3 related stories "Dotcom search warrants ruled illegal", "Set net ban extension to protect Maui's Dolphin", and "GPG takes $173m hit as Coats loses appeal"...
<lifeless> trololol
<lifeless> 'build more cables'
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-29
<ibeardslee> I enjoy telling Dell to bugger off until they can sell laptops with Linux
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: they do in some countries, pity they don't in NZ
<ajmitch> so I see there's https://developers.google.com/compute/ - default OS image is ubuntu 12.04
<lifeless> along with the GCEU. Which is, 2.75* a cpu. WTF> :>
<ajmitch> yeah, not exactly easy to figure out
<ojwb> perhaps it's set so 1 GCEU is roughly 1GHz on some particular CPU?
<lifeless> ojwb: I commented a bit on g+
<lifeless> ojwb: I think its set to permit clean increments as cpu capabilities scale
<lifeless> but I think this is going to fail
<mwhudson> https://plus.google.com/107994348420168435683/posts/RnUJEfMTQ4M made me smile
 * ojwb watches the telecom customer care rep who just knocked on the door walk down the drive next door, with the 2 degrees ute parked in it...
<ibeardslee> heh
<kcj> Morning.
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-06-30
<ibeardslee> afternoon
<kcj> Morning.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-07-01
<thomi> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> I see my work desktop is bitten by leap seconds as well - firefox & chrome & virtualbox all loading the cpu
<Atamira> good morning all
<ajmitch> sigh, mondays
<Atamira> oh i love them. its my day off :D
<ajmitch> opened up my laptop to resume it, and it turned off - removed battery & put back in in order to turn it on again
<ajmitch> just a little concerning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> is there a good explanation of the leap second bug somewhere?
<ajmitch> http://serverfault.com/questions/403732/anyone-else-experiencing-high-rates-of-linux-server-crashes-during-a-leap-second explains the crasher bug
<ajmitch> https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/6/30/122 has why anything using threads heavily chews CPU
<ajmitch> but we can now happily ignore the problem until next time it happens, right?
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> ajmitch: it'll be ok, there's plenty of time to rewrite everything that uses threads not to...
<ajmitch> ojwb: I'm sure there won't be a problem when 2038 rolls around either
<kcj_> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-24
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-25
<G> hads: hey, thanks for the indirect Nexus 4 recommendation 5d 4h on battery, still 7% of juice left ;)
<ajmitch> G: I've found the battery life to be pretty decent on the N4
<ajmitch> 5d is doing well though
<hads> G: Welcome :) I don't remember doing it. I really like mine, just bought another one the other day.
<hads> Well, apart from the over-Googled nature of Android in general I like it.
<G> yeah, I'm no Google fan, but once you tell Gmail (my old gmail account has turned into a Spam/Scam trap) not to sync et al it works great
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-26
<chilts> afternoon
<chilts> had a power outtage this morning ... about an hour or two before it came back
<chilts> mwhudson: how's yours, still missing?
<mwhudson> chilts: yep
<mwhudson> well, presumably
<mwhudson> they are allegedly in our area today but i haven't heard anything
<mwhudson> (also not at home)
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<thumper> morning
<G> morning
<mwhudson> morning
 * mwhudson has power at home, woohoo
<chilts> \o/
<G> congratulations, party time?
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> G: sleepy time
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-27
<hads> My newest little toy; http://nicegear.co.nz/blog/introducing-the-orblink-a-usb-connected-rgb-led-orb/
<chilts> hads: cool article!
<chilts> yeah, that's nice :)
<hads> Thanks :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> So .. mir in 13.10 eh?
<ajmitch> another long thread to wade through on the devel list then :)
<ibeardslee> I have to admit I'm a bit torn by the process
<ajmitch> in what way?
<ibeardslee> Ubuntu heading on in a different direction.
<ajmitch> that's been the case for awhile now
<ibeardslee> yes it could be an improvement, but does it also advance Linux/FLOSS useage or will it create a technical separation that is harder for people to bridge down the track.
<ibeardslee> it has been the case for a while, but it hasn't been replacing some of the underlying tech in such a way
<ajmitch> for any upstream project that has to carry code to support it, there's some maintenance penalty
<ajmitch> part of the reason why there's been such a strong pushback against it from KDE folk, even if canonical do the work of patching kwin, etc, they still have to maintain it in the long run
<ajmitch> for 13.10, hopefully there won't be much in the way of visible changes as X is still being used, albeit with a mir backend
<ajmitch> and even that will only happen if you're using free drivers
<ibeardslee> It is good that they are pushing the boundaries of what we expect from linux.  And there are people that will be coming into using linux that just want something that works, gets updates
<ibeardslee> and if Ubuntu 'just works' for them, they have a win.  Even if they do alienate some of their existing user base.
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-28
<olly> afternoon
<olly> i can see ubuntu heading towards being essentially a separate platform in porting terms
<olly> the global menu changes already throw up a lot of issue
<olly> e.g. look at the bug list for wxwidgets2.8 in ubuntu and there are lots of them
<chilts> afternoon
<olly> i can't help wondering if it's really sufficiently better that it's worth going a different way
<olly> plus self-proclaimed successors to X come and go, and X is still here
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-29
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-06-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> good morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-24
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-06-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> and goodnight. off to bed
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts_> morning, on a dark, dull and very wet morning
<ajmitch> chilts: you should move to dunedin then
<chilts> heh
<chilts> that'd be lovely :)
<mwhudson> i wonder if it will get light today
<chilts> I think the sun has been taken, stolen perhaps
<ajmitch> we stole it down south
<chilts> oi, get your own sun!
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<atamira> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-06-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-06-27
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-07-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2019-06-24
<mruffell> hey atamira
<atamira> afternoon mruffell
